# hot and spicy jerky rub



## bigbuck (Nov 6, 2013)

hello all, has anyone ever tried uncle mikes hot and spicy beef jerky from walnut creek ohio? well I think the recipe was buried in a volcano or something lol,i am looking for a recipe for hot and spicy jerky close to uncle mikes or any others for that matter,also getting ready to butcher a hog and looking for hot Italian sausage recipe,thanks


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 7, 2013)

Here is a recipe from Nepas, You can tinker around with the cayenne.

Easy Ground Meat  Jerky -Nepas

5 lbs xtra lean GB 90/10

3 T non iodized salt

1 level t cure 1

1 T garlic powder

1 T onion powder

2 t cayenne

2 t black pepper

2 t curry powder

1/2 cup non fat powder milk (used as a binder and flavor but not needed if you dont want)

1-2 T cold water

Mix in with meat.

For a better marrried flavor put mix in plastic bowl, cover and fridge overnight. Extrude with jerky gun onto racks, smoke or dehydrate.

I like to dehydrate GB jerky. If you do this and want smoke just add 1 t real liquid smoke.


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 7, 2016)

​woodcutter, ever try that with whole muscle meat?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 7, 2016)

bigbuck said:


> ​woodcutter, ever try that with whole muscle meat?


Yes you can use it with whole muscle strips. You may have to adjust the ingredients for the strips.


----------



## bigbuck (Feb 8, 2017)

ready give this a try, I just bought a whole beef from a farmer that was not my usual supplier of beef, he raised grass fed all organic beef and to be quite honest its way to lean for me and just does not taste good at all so I am stuck with a s#$%t load of burger that we don't really eat so why not make jerky right?? I had to fry burgers with a bit of bacon drippings!!


----------

